
Keep Out from Spam – free disposable email address - code2crud
http://die.life
======
naspinski
There are a ton of these that have been out for over a decade: mailinator.com
has been out since 2003 - is this any different/better?

~~~
code2crud
Cool domain :) more light, faster...

